# gold urn turned into lamp



## steyr223 (Apr 12, 2012)

I was told this was gold
Have not checked yet
Anybody ever see this
He said it says something like lux
On the bottom
Thanks steyr223


----------



## maynman1751 (Apr 12, 2012)

Very Nice! I would think that that piece would have more of a antique (collector) value than the gold that could be recovered, if it is indeed gold. 8) Beautiful lamp.


----------



## wrecker45 (Apr 12, 2012)

it is called luxware. i see it at auctions a lot. it is gold plated. :mrgreen: Jim


----------



## joem (Apr 12, 2012)

look like gold over ceramic


----------



## steyr223 (Apr 12, 2012)

Thanks guys
So wrecker45 if you see it at auctions all the time it's not very rare
Joem straight to hcl/ch or hcl/N03
No base metal to separate.
Thanks steyr223


----------



## joem (Apr 12, 2012)

steyr223 said:


> Joem straight to hcl/ch or hcl/N03
> No base metal to separate.
> Thanks steyr223



See this thread
http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=46&t=8803


----------



## NobleMetalWorks (Apr 13, 2012)

Couldn't you break it up, similar to ceramic CPU's, throw it in a ball mill until it was powdered then run it through AR, vacuum filter and then drop the metals?

Am I missing something?

The only problem I can see is having to wash the material really good to retain all the values, and ending up with more solution but still it seems like the easiest way to process.


----------



## Geo (Apr 13, 2012)

if its gold, a dip in AR will bring it right off. no need to completely immerse the piece,just enough to cover one side and rotate (if you want to keep it whole) otherwise brake it into pieces and soak in AR a piece at a time.


----------



## glondor (Apr 13, 2012)

I would do it as close to whole as you can get. Crushing would create filtering trouble and have a lot of surface area to "hold the gold"


----------



## NobleMetalWorks (Apr 13, 2012)

Geo said:


> if its gold, a dip in AR will bring it right off. no need to completely immerse the piece,just enough to cover one side and rotate (if you want to keep it whole) otherwise brake it into pieces and soak in AR a piece at a time.



Much better way! I should have thought of that, after all AR is used to clean lab fixtures, etc.


----------



## qst42know (Apr 13, 2012)

HCL/clorox is easier to deal with than AR on this thin stuff. Many pieces strip as fast as you can dip them. Often they can be basted with a scoop or plastic spoon and a small amount of acid.

Unless you have a bunch to do strip it and save the acid for more, or use it for your next batch of acid/peroxide fingers. It's such a small amount of gold it would be wasteful not to get more use from the acid.


----------



## steyr223 (Apr 13, 2012)

Thanks guys
They all sound like good ideas
As stated above the gold is thin and
the hcl/bleach does work extremely fast
I think a combo is due , roll it around in half
way covered solution with a tooth brush
and when done I will throw in another 4 1/2
grams I have been holding

If 1 drop of nitric and 4 drops of hcl puts 1 gram
of gold Into solution then just for the lamp

I need 3o drops nitric and 120 drops hcl :mrgreen: Kidding
Curious. I would normally cover my gold with hcl and
add tiny amounts of bleach but how much hcl/bleach
Does it take to put 1 gram of gold in solution
Thanks steyr223


----------



## qst42know (Apr 15, 2012)

I wouldn't want to scrub brush any. The vapors alone will strip most items in a closed bucket with a loose fitting lid.

Wet the whole item with HCL in the bucket, add a dash of Clorox and close the lid. Most items will be clean the next day. Rinse with a spray bottle of water and discard the pottery. Some will require a second treatment but requires little attention.


----------



## steyr223 (Apr 16, 2012)

Thank 
sounds like a good fire and forget idea
I will try it 8)


----------



## eesakiwi (May 15, 2012)

This is something I will probably regret for life.
I got the chance for 1 hour, to go thru a disused & just sold & about to be cleaned out factory, where the old owner was making domestic ceramic ware (was big in the late 80's..)

There were hundreds of small brown glass vials containing the 'gold liquid' that got painted onto the ceramic before it was fired in the kilns.
It was a dark brown oily consistency paint, I only kept 2 vials......about 5mls worth.
Was it real Gold? & what percentage?


----------



## Harold_V (May 15, 2012)

SBrown said:


> Couldn't you break it up, similar to ceramic CPU's, throw it in a ball mill until it was powdered then run it through AR, vacuum filter and then drop the metals?
> 
> Am I missing something?


Yes, you are. Turning it in to powder isn't necessary, nor is it smart. The gold can be stripped perfectly well as is, although breaking it to smaller pieces might be helpful, so it will all fit in a small vessel at one time. 

As fired, the surface won't absorb much, but if it is reduced to powder, you then have the chore of rinsing out the values. Unless you'd run the resulting material in cyanide, I'd recommend it not be crushed, just broken. I'd also pre-wet the broken pieces, to retard the absorption of values. Plain old tap water would work just fine for that function. 

Harold


----------



## ΩPhoenix (May 15, 2012)

That's a Beauty but I'm guessing worth more as an antique.

This reminds me that I processed some old heavy gold filled watch bands and eyeglass frames years ago.

I processed them with cyanide, (about 35 pounds) back in the 80's and got over 3 ounces of 999 gold out of it.


----------

